# Cities with lots of spires



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Dresden* skyline:

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/_timl/4203962546/


----------



## toddatc (Jul 20, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> more of the ruined city of *Bagan, Myanmar*, with over *2000 *temples and pagodas (700-900 years old).
> The stone built temples are the only thing left of one of the greatest ancient cities (the rest was wood )
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pics! And so different.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Atlanta









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## HendrX (Oct 26, 2008)

Gent Belgium


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

desertpunk said:


> Atlanta


Agree with ATL


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

It may be intersting to remark that in the southern italian town of *Alberobello* (pop. 11,000) each house retains its own spire, called _trullo_. New buildings are still erected in this traditional shape.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianluca_giacalone/2688476841/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4421411995/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/onilocram/3827136766/


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

^^

Bagan, Myanmar looks amazing :eek2: mg:


----------



## islessmore (Jul 4, 2010)

very nice title and impressive pics,thanks
its really hard to find Rome behind spires, also Dresden, Prague and Edinburgs have really nice persfectives and looks amazing


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Spiky *Verona* rising from the morning mist.










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14401265


----------



## Dokan (Aug 25, 2008)

*Milan*
pictures from Flickr by ganz o

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3113/2514080173_fa997421b8_b.jpg










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1216/1324337380_109a377a7c_b.jpg


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Riga, Latvia


----------



## jowmatrix (Aug 16, 2008)

Paulista avenue in Sao Paulo have a lot of antennas, if it count.









Marco Ross from panoramio









From this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529673


----------



## tilley (Jul 6, 2010)

wow amazing view


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

Dresden I liked. Yeah. Do not confuse the spire and antenna


----------

